# Wkd plans?



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

My kids called and asked H if they could spend the night in his new apt. He didn't want to get them until late today and I bet he won't keep them long tomorrow, but at least he's doing this. They miss him and I could use a little break. 

So I am getting bedding and stuff ready for them to take a long w/ some toys to leave there. 

Since he is picking them up late afternoon, I am going out right after he leaves with them to run errands and spend some time w/ my older kids who want little/nothing to do w/ him, but he won't know that.

I have a pair of tight jeans on and a plunging neckline...it is clear that I am going out. Is that bad?


What are your plans for the wkd?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Plunging neckline to go see your kids? Are you just trying to give your ex pause?

I'm going out to dinner with a friend tonight,


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> I have a pair of tight jeans on and a plunging neckline...it is clear that I am going out. Is that bad?


thats what i was going to say, dress to kill.
maybe take a toned down change of clothes to get into before seeing your other kids, but get him thinking


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You go, girl! Heck yeah, dress up and shake it! Enjoy your freedom for the time you have it. I know we moms would much rather have our kids than free time, but that does not mean we cannot make GOOD use of that time when we get it!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Plunging neckline to go see your kids? Are you just trying to give your ex pause?
> 
> I'm going out to dinner with a friend tonight,


LOL Well, I am going out w/ my 20 yr old (lives w/ me) we are going out as a couple of girls... GNO. My 25 yr daughter may meet up w/ us. We won't be on the prowl but I just would like to make some eye contact w/ men tonight or have a nice time w/ my girls. 

Have fun at dinner Ele.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> LOL Well, I am going out w/ my 20 yr old (lives w/ me) we are going out as a couple of girls... GNO. My 25 yr daughter may meet up w/ us. We won't be on the prowl but I just would like to make some eye contact w/ men tonight or have a nice time w/ my girls.
> 
> Have fun at dinner Ele.


alright!
enjoy it, and dont be afraid to mingle and chat a bit too if the opportunity should arise


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Good for you, Mamatomany!

It is good to keep busy on the weekend, and it is good to do things that make us feel good about ourselves. I play volleyball on a Friday night league with friends...tonight, I am taking my 1 year old over to another friend's house for game night. 

My stbxh has very few friends left because he treats everyone like a poo-hole. (....except his 25-yr old long distance affair partner). I live very far away from my family, so I have been relying on my friends a lot lately. I feel so blessed to have such great friends...and to know that there are people who care about me.

Have fun with your girls! You deserve it!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Going out tonight to listen to some live music, a few drinks will be in order as well.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> My kids called and asked H if they could spend the night in his new apt. He didn't want to get them until late today and I bet he won't keep them long tomorrow, but at least he's doing this. They miss him and I could use a little break.
> 
> So I am getting bedding and stuff ready for them to take a long w/ some toys to leave there.
> 
> ...


No, it's not bad, wear whatever you want.....have fun.


----------



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

having a much better weekend than last weekend thats for sure. 
I worked this morning than i had a couple of hours on my own this pm just chillin as both my kids out with friends, i then cooked tea for my kids and met my 15 year old daughters boyfriend for the 1st time. Tomoorw i plan to lie in for a while, do msome laundry, go to the gym with my 12 year old somn whilst my daughter has her ice skating lesson, i will then take my daughter to her baby sitting job so i think me and my son may go for a walk on the beach, will collect my daughter and go for supper at my parents.
a much better weekend for sure


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

of course it's not bad...go for it girl! we want a full report tomorrow

this weekend i'm busy with acting auditions--i'm part of a tremendous supportive acting group...i really needed this positive energy and support around me at this time in my life...they inspire so much confidence in me to pursue my dreams


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Heading out to see a friend, have a couple of beers and come laughs. We'll both talk about our respective relationships crap a bit... he went through a separation 15 months ago, but his involved an OM and a WW. Ouch.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, H picked them up and kept them 24 hrs! 
He didn't seem to notice me (blouse/jeans) at all.

I did have a great time w/ my daughters. We ended up seeing a movie/dinner then buying wine and coming home and chilling until 2-3am! I posted on my daughters FB wall around 0230 that we had a great time and kept it vague I know it's manipulative but I wanted him to think that I was going to go out and enjoy myself. 

I do keep in mind that my kids opinions of me matter more than anything so I won't do anything that will make me look like the bad guy here. I enjoy spending time w/ them and it was a good night. Not a lot of single guys where I went though so not much practice for eye contact / flirting... I'll have to work on that.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Mama - Glad you got to go out and have some fun. It's important to remember that you're not just a mama, you're a woman!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

OldGirl said:


> Mama - Glad you got to go out and have some fun. It's important to remember that you're not just a mama, you're a woman!


I am working on that  
I didn't feel like a woman Saturday just a mom/daughter having a nice night out. This week I am on holiday and I noticed many guys looking at me while same daughter and I were out. I am noting what I want to change about myself and noting different prime locations of where I want to go for men

But same daughter (as above) and I would love to live in "LalaLand." We both want the same thing... BUT H has no interest as of current. I guess as long as my older kids know where I stand and what I want, I'll have to settle for that right now. We spent time last night at a couple of happy hour places talking about plan B, C, and D. 

H will be missing out on much family activities if he doesn't find himself quickly and decide to be part of us. This makes me sad. My big kiddos are tired of his lame-ness.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Every time I see this thread title, I think it says 'Wicked plans' :ezpi_wink1: :smthumbup:

Here's to next weekend! :toast:


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Every time I see this thread title, I think it says 'Wicked plans' :ezpi_wink1: :smthumbup:
> 
> Here's to next weekend! :toast:


OHHH I can be very wicked .... especially with my 3 oldest girls helping... maybe that should be a plan for next wkd. 
Mar 17th is a big anniversary for H and I ... I will celebrate it somehow...mourning or celebrating (whatever it qualifies as) there will be a 'party' involved.

:toast:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Our wedding anniversary was in January. Celebrated by 'Apparel Therapy' (I'm trademarking that, by the way :rofl : found an adorable knit wrap dress at the thrift store, and wore it over a bustier with garters & stockings -- to work!  Nobody else knew, but it made me feel sexy all day. Never had lingerie like that before, either!

Our other big anniversary is in May -- our first kiss. We've been together for it every year -- he even insisted on us going out last year when we were separated. This year will be our 15th, and unless there's a miracle, our first apart. I'll have to figure out something to do to get through that. Something appropriately wicked?


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> ... feel sexy all day....
> 
> Our other big anniversary is in May -- our first kiss. We've been together for it every year -- he even insisted on us going out last year when we were separated. This year will be our 15th, and unless there's a miracle, our first apart. I'll have to figure out something to do to get through that. Something appropriately wicked?


March 17th was ... I think I will do what you did.... I will go out and sex me up at least in looks... new bra, shoes etc....
It wasn't our first kiss but it was a "first" and we have always celebrated... and I will. After all I am of Irish/Scottish/English decent... I will hit them all


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol i treated myself to a new bra when stbx moved out (also our 20th annv). i strolled right into victoria's secret...not the most sexy one in the store but expensive ($50) and holds 'the girls' like no other! 

i also am noticing a few glances my way from guys these days...hmmm i never noticed before...


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> OHHH I can be very wicked .... especially with my 3 oldest girls helping... maybe that should be a plan for next wkd.
> Mar 17th is a big anniversary for H and I ... I will celebrate it somehow...mourning or celebrating (whatever it qualifies as) there will be a 'party' involved.
> 
> :toast:


I think you should do some major celebrating Mama.....have a drink for me lol.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> Our wedding anniversary was in January. Celebrated by 'Apparel Therapy' (I'm trademarking that, by the way :rofl : found an adorable knit wrap dress at the thrift store, and wore it over a bustier with garters & stockings -- to work!  Nobody else knew, but it made me feel sexy all day. Never had lingerie like that before, either!
> 
> Our other big anniversary is in May -- our first kiss. We've been together for it every year -- he even insisted on us going out last year when we were separated. This year will be our 15th, and unless there's a miracle, our first apart. I'll have to figure out something to do to get through that. Something appropriately wicked?


Shopping always makes me feel better......just wish I could find a freakin' job, man, the shopping spree i'm going on....


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

working_together said:


> Shopping always makes me feel better......just wish I could find a freakin' job, man, the shopping spree i'm going on....


That's why I love me a good thrift store. I make it an extra challenge to myself: find something cute AND cheap. Less guilt that way, too. :smthumbup: I'm hoping it makes STBXH wonder where I'm getting the money & who I'm dressing up for...yeah, right. Who am I kidding?


----------

